# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور اشبال الاسود يمكنك احتضانها مقابل 20 دولار

## mohamed73

صغار الحيوانات يمتلكون جاذبيتهم الخاصة  بشكلهم اللطيف و عيونهم الكبيرة البريئة و حركاتهم العفوية و لعبهم الدائم و  اخيرا تثابئهم اللطيف لذا الجميع ينجذب الى هذه الحيوانات الصغيرة الجميلة  حتى و ان كانت صغار الاسود المفترسة .    الاشبال الصغيرة تجتمع فيها كل الصفات  المحببة و التى يتميز بها صغار الحيوانات حتى انها لا تتميز بالشراسة التى  يتمتع بها اباؤها لذا فهو من الآمن احتضانها و اللعب معها و لكون الكثيرون  يهوا هذا الحيوانات الجميلة فمدينة *لاس فيغاس* قررت ان يكون لها نصيب من اجتذاب الناس عن طريق هذه الحيوانات الجميلة .   
مزرعة هندسون للاسود تقع بنيفادا لاس فيغاس وسط الفنادق الممتلئة ب*الالعاب*  القمار و الاضواء اللامعة و بالرغم من المتعة التى تتميز بها مدينة لاس  فيغاس الا ان مزرعة هندرسون تجتذب الكثير من السياح و اطفالهم و الذين  بامكانهم معانقة الاشبال و احتضانهم و اللعب معهم مقابل 20 دولار للساعة  اما اذا كانوا يرغبون فى رؤية الاسود الكبيرة فما عليهم الا ان يذهبوا  للاسوار التى تحميهم ليروا و يطعموها عن بعد .   
مزرعة هندرسون  تؤكد لك ان هذه الاسود يتم معاملتها جيدا غير انها قد تم انقاذها من غابات  السافانا و احضارها الى لاس فيغاس خصيصا لتحضن صغارها الجميلة الا تود  احتضان مثل هذه الاشبال خاصا اذا كانت تتثائب بهذا الشكل ؟! اذا لم يكن  بامكانك الذهاب للاس فيغاس لاحتضانها فعلى الاقل يمكنك رؤية صورها الجميلة  هنا

----------


## محمد السيد

جميله جدا اخى محمد تسلم

----------

